
Ask HN: Resource to outsource the business side of starting a side project? - derekp7
I&#x27;ve had a couple side project ideas (either turning one of my existing open source projects into a SAAS business, or starting a couple new ones).  But I work full time.  I&#x27;m looking for a company that I can outsource the customer handling (payments, refunds, possibly support triage), for a share of the income (even if that is a significant share).<p>Or would I be better off finding a business partner, where I&#x27;d handle the technical side?  Basically I&#x27;m concerned about making sure I&#x27;m following applicable laws, liability, insurance (if needed), and this is even before I get to the point of validating that there is a market for the ideas.
======
wesiewesie
Hi Derek, I’ll be interested please drop me an email wesie.wesie@yahoo.com

